# NCD Boots (Split Topic because I highjacked another thread)



## Privateer (25 Mar 2014)

Sorry for the tangent, but the search feature is down:  Can someone provide a link to (or description of) the current issue sea boots used by the RCN?  Thank you.


----------



## McG (25 Mar 2014)

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=NCD+Boots+site%3ANavy.ca


----------



## Privateer (25 Mar 2014)

Thanks.  The best I could find on those threads was this:



			
				Halifax Tar said:
			
		

> No they came out with a similar boot to the current combat boot.



I was hoping that someone could point me to a picture and/or provide more detail.


----------



## Stoker (25 Mar 2014)

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/79706.25


----------

